# 2013 South Valley Chapter/ Ducks Unlimited Spring banquet



## trouthunter1 (Sep 12, 2007)

South Valley Chapter 2013 Annual Banquet
Where: Club 90 , 9065 S Monroe St Sandy, UT 84070

When: March 4th, 2013 6:00 pm

Early Bird Ticket Prices on or Before Feb 25:

Single- $75 includes: Membership, dinner, door gift, 3 drink tickets and $20 in raffle tickets

Couple- $135 includes:2 Membership, 2 dinners, door gift, 6 drink tickets and $20 in raffle tickets

Huntin' Buddy couple- $145 includes: 2 Membership, 2 dinners, 2 door gift, 6 drink tickets and $40 in raffle tickets

Sponsor- $395 includes: Bronze sponsorship, dinner, door gift, special sponsor gift, 6 drink tickets, $100 in raffle tickets and entry into sponsor gun raffle.

Sponsor couple- $425 includes: 1 Bronze sponsorship, 1 reg membership,2 dinners,2 door gifts, special sponsor gift, 12 drink tickets, $100 in raffle tickets and entry into sponsor gun raffle.

Corporate Table- $1195 Includes 8 memberships, 8 dinners 24 drink tickets, 8 door gifts, $160 in raffle tickets and a shotgun to be raffled off at the table.

Greenwing- $25

All Early Bird Entries will be entered into a special drawing for a Shotgun TBD!

At the door prices:
Single- $85
Couple- $145
Huntin' Buddy couple- $150
Sponsor- $400
Sponsor couple- $435
Corporate Table- $1225
Greenwing- $35

State Browning Gun special raffle: $20 Browning Camo BPS 12ga Shotgun to be given away at the dinner and entry into the year end drawing for a custom Browning Citori 12 ga.

We are auctioning off an Elk tag,,,, It will be South Slope- Diamond Mountain Any weapon. Dates: 9/14/2013-9/22/2013 or 11/09/2013-11/17/2013

contact- Dan Ahlstrom: 801.381.5476 [email protected]
Steve Varanakis: 801.573.8970

Also check out our FB page: https://www.facebook.com/pages/South...4665189?ref=hl

Also you will be able to purchase tickets online at: http://www.ducks.org/utah
__________________


----------



## trouthunter1 (Sep 12, 2007)

*Re: 2013 South Valley Chapter/ Ducks Unlimited Spring banque*

You can now purchase tickets online at: http://www.ducks.org/utah/events/30449/ ... ley-dinner

Hope to see you all there!


----------



## treedagain (Nov 21, 2009)

*Re: 2013 South Valley Chapter/ Ducks Unlimited Spring banque*

whats the rationale about no phone bids???do you want to raise the most money or are you just wanting one of your members get a cheaper tag?


----------



## trouthunter1 (Sep 12, 2007)

*Re: 2013 South Valley Chapter/ Ducks Unlimited Spring banque*

It was decision made by the committee. Phone bids hold up the auction and we feel that if you want the tag, you should come to the banquet. It's only fair. It is a DU banquet,,,, sure, Why wouldn't we take care of our members. Were not excluding anyone. Everyone is welcome to attend.


----------



## trouthunter1 (Sep 12, 2007)

*Re: 2013 South Valley Chapter/ Ducks Unlimited Spring banque*

Utah Ducks Unlimited 2013 Browning Super Raffle
South Valley Chapter will be giving away 1 of 20 BPS's at our banquet on March 4th.

1 $20 ticket gets you 1 entry for a Browning BPS 12 ga. Camo shotgun, * 28 inch barrel * Exclusive Ducks Unlimited logo on the receiver * Bottom loading and ejecting * Tang safety *
Good for both right- and left-handed shooters * 3.5? chamber * Composite Stock in Camo

That same ticket also gets you 1 entry into the year end drawing for a Browning Citori 725 Field 12ga. O/U shotgun, * Stock has an exclusive laser engraving with Geese * Silver nitride finish * Ventilated rib barrel * Mechanical
trigger system * Hammer ejectors * Top-tang barrel selector/safety * Walnut stock and forearm in gloss oil finish
* Recoil pad * 3" chamber * HiViz Pro-Camp Sight

Contact Dan @ 801.381.5476 or [email protected] to purchase tickets.


----------



## trouthunter1 (Sep 12, 2007)

*Re: 2013 South Valley Chapter/ Ducks Unlimited Spring banque*


----------



## kochanut (Jan 10, 2010)

*Re: 2013 South Valley Chapter/ Ducks Unlimited Spring banque*

awesome! we are going to the northern one in FEB, can i just contact you if we want to attned this one as well? sorry for the newb question im a new DU member and want to get involved, thanks!


----------



## trouthunter1 (Sep 12, 2007)

*Re: 2013 South Valley Chapter/ Ducks Unlimited Spring banque*

Yes sir,,,, absolutely. Contact me or you can purchase online at: http://www.ducks.org/utah Hope to see you there!


----------



## trouthunter1 (Sep 12, 2007)

*Re: 2013 South Valley Chapter/ Ducks Unlimited Spring banque*

Guns, guns and more guns are added weekly! Browning, Franchi, Kimber, Fausti, Remington and Winchester!!! Get your tickets today!!!!


----------



## treedagain (Nov 21, 2009)

*Re: 2013 South Valley Chapter/ Ducks Unlimited Spring banque*



trouthunter1 said:


> It was decision made by the committee. Phone bids hold up the auction and we feel that if you want the tag, you should come to the banquet. It's only fair. It is a DU banquet,,,, sure, Why wouldn't we take care of our members. Were not excluding anyone. Everyone is welcome to attend.


i am sure someone on your "committee" has there eyes on that tag......phone bids DO NOT HOLD UP ANYTHING, i attend 3-4 banquets a year and they are seemless in nature...you just want one of your budys to get a cheap tag...THANKS for making sure there is no competitiion for the tag from anyone not at your little buddy..buddy get togather


----------



## hotspot (Jan 12, 2009)

*Re: 2013 South Valley Chapter/ Ducks Unlimited Spring banque*



treedagain said:


> i am sure someone on your "committee" has there eyes on that tag......phone bids DO NOT HOLD UP ANYTHING, i attend 3-4 banquets a year and they are seemless in nature...you just want one of your budys to get a cheap tag...THANKS for making sure there is no competitiion for the tag from anyone not at your little buddy..buddy get togather


Not a DU member here. However the logic of being present to bid makes complete sense!! Your crying efforts of this being unfair because you can't sit at home and bid is pathetic. You want the tag, then go to the banquet. Cry, cry, cry....

Good on ya DU. It's about time I man up and join! 8)


----------



## treedagain (Nov 21, 2009)

*Re: 2013 South Valley Chapter/ Ducks Unlimited Spring banque*

Hotspot....cry????pathetic??? logic???these tags are used to raise money for both the seller and the state, why would you not want to get the most money for them???
all tags are given a value from the state that they are worth, if they are sold for less they (the seller) will lose the opprotunity to have them in the future. more than one non-profit has lost the right to sell them because they sold for less than they were worth....

on a more personal note...sit behind your keyboard and type away, you seem to want a online fight to make feel like your a bad dude....it does not change the fact your an idiot.


----------



## hotspot (Jan 12, 2009)

*Re: 2013 South Valley Chapter/ Ducks Unlimited Spring banque*



treedagain said:


> Hotspot....cry????pathetic??? logic???these tags are used to raise money for both the seller and the state, why would you not want to get the most money for them???
> all tags are given a value from the state that they are worth, if they are sold for less they (the seller) will lose the opprotunity to have them in the future. more than one non-profit has lost the right to sell them because they sold for less than they were worth....
> 
> on a more personal note...sit behind your keyboard and type away, you seem to want a online fight to make feel like your a bad dude....it does not change the fact your an idiot.


Treedagain,
i have no desire to get into a pizzy match with you.

the state will get the money they want from these tags. the organization will make some on top as well. If this organization/banquet can raise the money needed for the tag then good for them and good for the state! its not about gouging the public here. I dont see why being present to bid is a problem.



treedagain said:


> on a more personal note...sit behind your keyboard and type away, you seem to want a online fight to make feel like your a bad dude....it does not change the fact your an idiot.


let me remind you here that you did call these guys out for holding the tag for their friends. Im not the one calling anyone an idiot. Im not the one trying to be the anonymous tuff guy either. hello mirror!


----------



## treedagain (Nov 21, 2009)

*Re: 2013 South Valley Chapter/ Ducks Unlimited Spring banque*

simple LOGIC dictates that if you keep it in house you will sell it to a member for LESS than market value. not really calling anyone out just pointing out a LOGICAL explaination. my suggestion is for you to look in the mirror and see the simple logic that your the anonyous internet tuff guy....say hello to the simple truth...sorry to be the guy that points that out to you...


----------



## trouthunter1 (Sep 12, 2007)

*Re: 2013 South Valley Chapter/ Ducks Unlimited Spring banque*

Well, come join our committed group of VOLUNTEERS that make these decisions. You are more than welcome to come sit in with us that volunteer our time to make a great event for our attendees and hopefully make some money for the "Ducks". Give me a call. I would be more than happy to let you know when we meet next, in fact, Every Monday at Club 90 in Sandy, 6:00 pm. It takes a lot to put on these events and we could use some fresh faces and idea's! Hope to see you there!!!


----------



## Jeff Bringhurst (May 20, 2009)

*Re: 2013 South Valley Chapter/ Ducks Unlimited Spring banque*



treedagain said:


> trouthunter1 said:
> 
> 
> > It was decision made by the committee. Phone bids hold up the auction and we feel that if you want the tag, you should come to the banquet. It's only fair. It is a DU banquet,,,, sure, Why wouldn't we take care of our members. Were not excluding anyone. Everyone is welcome to attend.
> ...


I will be at this banquet and if you or anyone else wants to make a phone bid, I will do that for you. This way it will not burden and already over worked under appreciated commitee. If you are serious about wanting to make a phone bid, PM me.

Jeff


----------



## trouthunter1 (Sep 12, 2007)

*Re: 2013 South Valley Chapter/ Ducks Unlimited Spring banque*

Due to a problem with the tickets going out late, We have extended the early bird deadline till March 1st. You can still get entered into the EB drawing for a gun. More guns and prizes added daily. Go to www.ducks.org/utah click on local events.

Thanks~ Hope to see you there!!!


----------



## trouthunter1 (Sep 12, 2007)

*Re: 2013 South Valley Chapter/ Ducks Unlimited Spring banque*

Here is a list of guns and prizes we will have at the event Monday night,,,,
Remington M 700 ADL .270
Winchester 101 12ga. O/U 
Welby & Scott 12ga. O/U
Browning BPS Camo 12 ga. Shotgun
Winchester SXP Camo 12ga Shotgun
Marlin M60 .22 semi-auto
Ruger 10/22
Browning Maxus 75th Anniversary 12ga
(2)Browning BPS 12 ga 
Remington 870 Pink Camo 20ga
(3)Benelli 12 ga. Pump
2013 Dinner Gun Fausti Silvery 12ga
2013Dinner Handgun Kimber 45
Weatherby P-08 12ga. Pump
Winchester SXP Camo 12ga. Pump
Savage Axis .243 Rifle
AR-15

EO Tech Holographic site

Camo gun dipping

A South Shore duck club hunting package at 5 different clubs

Camp chef Smoke vault

More items added daily,,,,,,,

Hope to see you there!!!!


----------



## trouthunter1 (Sep 12, 2007)

*Re: 2013 South Valley Chapter/ Ducks Unlimited Spring banque*

Lookin' to be a great night! Pick up your tickets at the door.


----------

